# New Vollrath Tribute



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

vollrath_tribute.jpg




__
salparadise


__
Feb 4, 2013








Look what I found on my doorstep when I came home from work today! I had been wanting to do this for a long time and finally was able to get a nice online discount so went ahead and pulled the trigger. Of course I haven't cooked with it yet, but it looks and feels fantastic, as I had anticipated. The pieces are 16 quart stock pot, 6 quart saute, 2 1/2 quart sauce pan, and 1 1/2 quart sauce pan. I didn't order lids at the time because I wanted to see if any of the ones I have already would work, but I'm going to go ahead and order lids for these and probably the 4 1/2 quart sauce pan as well. The saute came with the helper handle, which was a nice surprise as it did not have it in the description or photos (only the larger 7 1/2 quart had it). These are replacing a set of 40+ year old Revereware and a few pieces of 15 year old Calphalon (anodized finish worn away). I bought the 16 quart stock pot instead of the 12 because they're both 12" diameter (wide and low) and the 16 qt. is just a few inches taller. I'll update after I have done some cooking.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks beautiful. Congrats! All the right choices too: 16 qt stockpot is definitely better than a 12 qt one. And my 6 qt saute is the one that sees the most action in my kitchen.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

The 6 qt saute has been my most used piece for years as well. Any larger and it would be unmanageable on the stovetop, any smaller and it wouldn't handle the typical four-person meal- for example, it's exactly the right size for four large chicken breasts. As for the stock pot- I had been using a 12 qt size for years and I'd invariably be pushing the limit cooking soups and occasionally having to dip some out into a sauce pan. I will probably need an 8 quart stock pot as well for soups that I make in smaller quantities such as clam chowder and bouillabaisse. I will end up with six pieces and lids for about the cost of two pieces of all clad. I think I may need a longer hanging bar though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








pans.jpg




__
salparadise


__
Feb 5, 2013


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

Since I was well pleased with my initial Tribute items I ended up doing another order. I added an 8 quart stock pot and 4.5 quart sauce pan, plus lids for everything. I love the pots and pans themselves but the lids are nothing special and are way overpriced. They aren't tight-fitting or even precisely fitting. They just set on top loosely. At an average cost of $25/each I now wish I had just used the assortment of lids I already had. The pots cook really well and have a nice feel when handling. I'd recommend them to anyone looking for a less expensive alternative to All Clad.


----------



## manhong (Aug 3, 2011)

salparadise,

Where did you buy the saute pan?  I was on the fence about buying the saute pan because there was no helper handle, but your picture is encouraging me to buy it since it does have a helper handle.  I am surprised that Vollrath did not update their website showing it has a helper handle.

Anyway, let me know where you bought the saute pan so I can make sure to order it from the same website.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

manhong, I ordered it from Katom.com. They have the best prices I found. The first order was drop shipped from the manufacturer, the second was shipped directly from katom. I suggest that you contact them by phone and specify that you want the helper handle. It could be that it will need to come from the manufacturer if this is a recent modification, in which case it's possible that older stock without the handle could exist in their warehouse. I was pleasantly surprised to see it when my order arrived. It is definitely needed. The main handle is 11", so there is a lot of leverage to overcome when it's full.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Tribute lids are "special" in that their grips are insulated.  In my opinion, for anyone who has the technical skills to grasp a hot lid handle with something other than a bare hand, an insulated lid handle is no big deal.  

BDL


----------



## manhong (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking about buying from katom as well so I will give them a call and inquire about the helper handle.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

boar_d_laze said:


> The Tribute lids are "special" in that their grips are insulated. In my opinion, for anyone who has the technical skills to grasp a hot lid handle with something other than a bare hand, an insulated lid handle is no big deal.
> 
> BDL


I agree. I'm so conditioned to plain metal that I leave a pot holder laying on top and can't bring myself to grab one bare handed. The lids aren't terrible, just expensive and nothing special. They're not Tribute, just generic Wearever single-ply stainless. If you have a bunch of old cook wear chances are that you'll have lids that fit. Reverware lids fit the sauce pans even better.

I am not suggesting that the lids should dissuade anyone from buying the Tribute cookwear. The pots are high quality, great ergonomics, nice industrial looking design and flair pouring edges. And the pouring edges are super nice. I made beef broth and poured it from the large stock pot through a small strainer. This has always been a messy proposition but this time every drop poured directly into the strainer. What a luxury!


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you need to do any seasoning with these pans like a CI or CS pan or can I just wash and use right away/


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks again for mentioning KATOM.COM, much much cheaper than WebRestaurantStore.com.   It's funny that KATOM's name didn't appear in my google search for Vollrath Tribute cookware.  Hmmmm.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

scribble said:


> Do you need to do any seasoning with these pans like a CI or CS pan or can I just wash and use right away/


No, you don't season stainless - just wash and use right out of the box. Clean up is easy. I just add a bit of water and bring to a boil as if deglazing and it releases. I'm still quite happy with this cookware.


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday I purchased this pot http://www.katom.com/175-77522.html, its a 16qt Vollrath Tribute stock pot. I was wondering if any one had a good recommendation for a lid. I have read in this thread and other places on the web, that the Vollrath lid for this pot is not the greatest. I also really don't like the look of it. It is a 12" dia pot.

What other lids have people tried with this line? Have they sat properly and snug?

Thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Although over the years Vollrath things have gotten lighter in weight(so has everyone else) Their things are still restaurant quality, and used in same.


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Although over the years Vollrath things have gotten lighter in weight(so has everyone else) Their things are still restaurant quality, and used in same.


So do you recommend the lid then? Have you used the lid for this line?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...Better metallurgy????


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

KingNothing said:


> So do you recommend the lid then? Have you used the lid for this line?


The only other 12" lid I have (calphalon) doesn't fit as well as the Vollrath. Realistically, you don't need a tight fitting lid for a stock pot, just a cover to hold in the heat, so they perform fine. I've never had occasion to dislike them from the utilitarian perspective. You could try this one by Farberware and return it if it doesn't fit. Finding lids for 6-8 pieces would be a headache so I'm now glad I went ahead and bought them even if they aren't optimal. Congrats on your 16 quart stock pot. I love mine.

http://tinyurl.com/mwaa9tz


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In commercial kitchens we very rarely use lids.


----------

